# Oficial measurement-pleased with the results



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the greatest-But certainly gives one an idea onw big he is....


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

man 16-17" i could see thats a big mean fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

He is a beast-LMAO


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow thats a monster flowerhorn wow wow wow i didnt know they got that big you are one master fish keeper you deff have a lot of fish every were i go i see another post and a great pic awesome you are a true hobbist


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Sir-
I take great pride in raiseing my fish-
Obviously it shows....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah thats a big boy
looks like hes about to burst lol
very awesome looking FH
im jealous again


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks he is truely a beast...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Geez AK, get his cholesterol checked!







What an impressive beast!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Geez AK, get his cholesterol checked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atkins in a month or so.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Geez AK, get his cholesterol checked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atkins in a month or so.....








[/quote]

lol thats just silly


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How's his temperament at that size? Any tank mates? I'm guessing he'd be tolerant of nothing.

He looks like he might be an older fish, how long have you had him?


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

lewis said:


> man 16-17" i could see thats a big mean fish.


16-17.....where did you learn to use a ruler! Try slightly over 13.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

packrat said:


> man 16-17" i could see thats a big mean fish.


16-17.....where did you learn to use a ruler! Try slightly over 13.
[/quote]

Still impressive









Also it's a dark pic-And things like this show much differently on other's comp screens.....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing flowerhorn


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd say at least solid 14" you know that they look smaller when they not directly against the ruler. Man how long did it take to to just get that shot off?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> I'd say at least solid 14" you know that they look smaller when they not directly against the ruler. Man how long did it take to to just get that shot off?


well if one wants to get technical about-
He is about center of the tank as well-I'm sure Some kind of length would be added if he was closer to the glass-

But I'm happy with the results either way-

Not many can say they have one this big....And he is only going to continue in my care....


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

thats a chubby guy you got there, good job on growin him out. how old is he AK?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> thats a chubby guy you got there, good job on growin him out. how old is he AK?


Thanks-
I have no clue on age-But other tell me he is very old by the looks of his face....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ANother great fish!
Threw me off with the New Avatar...i will just assume anything with the wilderness involved is you.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> ANother great fish!
> Threw me off with the New Avatar...i will just assume anything with the wilderness involved is you.


Thanks Sir-
This Fish is absolutely nuts....Total glass msasher also...

Yeah I have been trying to change my Avatars Lately...It was time for something a bit nicer


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats a huge FH, i never saw any reached above 12" here.. what do you feed him?? salmon??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> thats a huge FH, i never saw any reached above 12" here.. what do you feed him?? salmon??


Sure is a biggie Sir-

I have seen people say they have them over the 14 inch mark-But never seen ne pics to back up their statements..

He see's raw shrimp-Freeze dried Krill and some large pellets...2 times daily-10 in the moring and again at 10 at night...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

just another Q sir, do you feed him those color enhancing pellets out there??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> just another Q sir, do you feed him those color enhancing pellets out there??


Not at all-
Just one's basic large floating pellet.I dont have acess to all them good foods out their-And my shipping rates are through the roof...


----------

